# Mosin Nagant 91/30



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

If anyone is looking for a reasonably priced Mosin, I found some at Rangers in Fort Walton Beach. They are priced at 109.99. My out the door price was 120.54 (tax and call in fee). They have about six left, all of them look good. 

Kascus


----------



## vtgoat (Aug 3, 2010)

Any manufactured by Tula? Also anyone know if ranger will be at the Pensacola gun show in February?


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I've heard Ranger's talked about in the forum but where are they at?

Thanks
Ted


----------



## vtgoat (Aug 3, 2010)

Here is their website http://rangerfirearms.com/blog/


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

*mosin*

No tulas, no hex. There was one other ex-sniper beside the one I got. They are located on Beal parkway and Hospital road next to the YMCA. They are getting harder to find locally


----------

